# " Neuling" mit Fragen



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dann mal auch neu hier. Bin Markus aus Mittelhessen und ich möchte in unserem Garten einen kleinen Fertigteich ( ca 250-400l) in den Boden versenken.

Fische möchte ich dort keine hinein setzen.Amphibien kommen, ja wenn von alleine.

Jetzt hab ich paar kleine fragen.

1. Technik wie Filter ect. benötige ich denke nicht da keine VErschmutzungen von Tieren anfallen 

2. welche Planzen sind für so ein kleinen Teich wichtig die ich von anfang an hineinplanzen soll/muss

3. Wie Planze ich diese richtig ein!


DAs war es denke fürs erste 

LG
Markus


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hallo Markus,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich!

Keine Fische ist löblich! 

Guck mal hier, das ist zwar ein noch kleinerer Mini - aber die Pflanzenauswahl und das Thema "wie einpflanzen" passen schon.


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hallo Christine,

danke für die Hilfe, da ich Meerwasser-Aquarianer war und Pfeilgiftfrösche in Terrarien halte hab ich schon etwas Hintergrundwissen was die Haltung von Tieren betrifft!.

Ich lese hier als was von Substrat, Teicherde und so. 
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe mache ich in jeden Pflanzbereich groben Sand (auch auf den Bodengrund) und setze dort die Pflanzen OHNE Topf ein?

Auch ist mir der Begriff "Sauerstoffspender" bei den Pflanzen aufgetaucht. Was wäre da für so eine Pfütze und in welcher Anzahl nötig?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Also Gräser kommen bei mir im Sand super! und das gute ist, man kanns leich wieder rausnehmen.

aber für alles fürde ich nicht sand nehmen, teil pflanzen brauchen auch nährstoffe, von erde.. 

z.b. Tannenwedel und Seerose hab ich in erde, in nem topf. (gibt spezielle für wasserpflanzen, mit kleinen löchern, wo die erde nicht rauskann, aber wasser rein


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hi,

Sauerstoffspender sind i.d.R. Unterwasserpflanzen - am leichtesten zu bekommen und völlig problemlos wären __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt. Bei der Größe reicht je eine.

Grober Sand ist gut, feiner Sand geht durchaus auch, sehr gut ist eine Beimischung von Lehm. Die erwähnten Töpfe gibt es zwar, sind aber nicht wirklich hübsch und auch eigentlich nicht nötig. Die kleinen PE-Becken haben meistens eine Sumpfrinne, in die man getrost auspflanzen kann. Dazu muss aber die normalerweise völlig überflüssigen Abflußrinnen verschließen. Ich habe dazu einen Rest Folie und ein paar Steine benutzt.

Einen Behälter würde ich lediglich für eine kleine Seerose nehmen, da diese doch andere Ansprüche an das Substrat stellt. (s. unser Seerosen-FAQ in der Pflanzenabteilung).


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Ich fasse die Pflanzenauswahl mal aus dem anderen Thema zusammen und hoffe es würde so reichen, oder ihr habt für die Größe andere Vorschläge, natürlich gerne auch fürs Auge.

In die Flachwasser-Zone : __ Pfeilkraut, __ Iris, __ Hechtkraut, __ Blumenbinse und Winterschachtelhalm

Sumpfebene : __ Gilbweiderich , __ Wollgras, __ Bachbunge,Sumpfblutauge und Sumpflöffelchen

Ins freie Wasser: __ Wasserstern und __ Hornblatt. Als Schwimmpflanze __ Froschbiss und __ Wasserlinsen.

Und als Sauerstoffspender __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt.

Hab es eigentlich so übernommen


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hi,

das kannst Du nehmen. Wenn Du das eine oder andere nicht bekommst, ist nicht ganz so schlimm. Ist immer noch genug 

Das wird ein Molch-Paradies!


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Cool, __ Molche hab ich als Kind immer in kleinen Tümpeln in nem Steinbruch gefangen. Aber da ich jetzt in einem kleinen Städchen wohne wird sich dahin wohl leider kein Molch verirren. Obwohl es schon Ländlich ist. Aber zwischen mir Nundes und Landstraßen sind


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Lass Dich überraschen.

Ich wohne am Stadtrand


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Goldich der/ die kleine. Vorstellen kann ich es mir trotzdem noch net das die das so einfach finden.


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Da hab ich noch ne Frage zu den Fertigteichen. Die haben ha so einen hässlichen schwarzen WUlst oben. Habe jetzt hier schon öfters gelesen, das da steinchen oder so geklebt werden.

Gibts da ne gescheite Lösung für?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hi,

nein, Steinchen "kleben" kannst Du vergessen. PE - da klebt nichts haushaltsübliches. Da hilft nur kaschieren mit Steinen und Wurzeln und eventuell Ufermatte. Aber damit muss man vorsichtig sein, damit sie nicht den Teich leer saugt, wenn sie in die Erde ragt.


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Mhhh da hast du wohl recht. Problemchen über problemchen


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

ich hab mir ja ne ladung molcheier mit uw-pflanzen aus der gärtnerei "eingeschleppt" und jetzt etliche babymolche im teich 

so kanns auch gehen 

und :willkommen im forum noch


----------



## supiblinky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

auch ne Möglichkeit 
Naja erst mal fertig planen und das Projekt beginnen!


----------



## supiblinky (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Soooo es geht los.
Ich hatte bei Raiffeisen schon einen Fertigteich bestellt. Als meine Frau mit unserem Nachbarn gesprochen hat, der auch einen Teich hat. Und der sagte doch glatt. " Na ich hab doch noch unseren alten 400L".. Also abbestellt und heut bekonnen zu Graben. Was man den Kinder verspricht muss man halten.

Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass man Büroarbeit nicht mit Graben vergleichen kann (Blasen).

Hier mal die ersten Bilder vom Rohbau.

Morgen wird ausgerichtet und mit Sand unterfüttert. und Samstag fahr ich zum Bieber und kaufe Pflanzen.

PS: Als Sicherheitsbeauftragter habe ich meine Tochter auf das falsche Schuhwerk aufmerksam gemacht, die dann mit Freude die Arbeit eingestellt hat!


----------



## supiblinky (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hab da noch eine Frage zum bepflanzen.

Welche Anzahl von welchem benötige ich für meinen Teich? Hier noch mal die Auflistung:


In die Flachwasser-Zone : __ Pfeilkraut, __ Iris, __ Hechtkraut, __ Blumenbinse und Winterschachtelhalm

Sumpfebene : __ Gilbweiderich , __ Wollgras, __ Bachbunge,Sumpfblutauge und Sumpflöffelchen

Ins freie Wasser: __ Wasserstern und __ Hornblatt. Als Schwimmpflanze __ Froschbiss und __ Wasserlinsen.

Und als Sauerstoffspender __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt.


----------



## supiblinky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Sooooo mit O,

heute ging es weiter, natürlich mit Hilfe meiner Tochter. Wasser und Sand sind schon drinnen!


----------



## supiblinky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Jetzt hab ich noch mal ne Frag zu den Pflanzen und der benötigten Anzahl.

Flachwasserzone (der äußere Teil) mach ich das aus einzelnen ne Sumpfebene in dem ich mehr Sand hinein mache?

Und was benötige ich an Anzahl an Pflanzen, siehe Thema weiter oben für welchen Bereich?


----------



## supiblinky (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Sooo hab heute Pflanzen gekauft... ABER

wie mache ich aus dem äußeren Rand eine Sumpfzone? wenn ich es mit Spielsand auffülle. komme ich ja garnicht so hoch ohne das mir der Sand bei hohem Wasserstand runter auf den Boden fliest!???


----------



## niri (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hi Markus,

ich würde sagen, fülle dein Substrat (Sand) so hoch, es eben geht und pflanze dann die vorgesehenen Pflanzen. Es werden  eh die Pflanzen überleben und in der Rinne wachsen, welchen die vorhandene Wassertiefe in deinem Sumpfrand zusagt.

LG
Ina


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die kleinen PE-Becken haben meistens eine Sumpfrinne, in die man getrost auspflanzen kann. Dazu muss aber die normalerweise völlig überflüssigen Abflußrinnen verschließen. Ich habe dazu einen Rest Folie und ein paar Steine benutzt.



Das meinstest Du doch, oder?


----------



## supiblinky (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Moin,

ja die Sumpfrinne meine ich. Bei dem Ding ist aber die Überlaufbohrung viel zu hoch.

Da macht es doch sinn diese auf die höhe das höchtens Wulst der Sumpfzone zu setzen oder? Und dann die Sumpfzone wo ich es möchte bis zum Wulst mit Wasser zu füllen. Einige Abschnitte sollen aber dann vom Wasserstend so bleiben wie es ist. Aber das Kann ich ja dannmit dem Sand und ggf. kleinem Kies machen oder?

Da würde mir nur der Wasserstand im Vergleich zum rand etwas niedrig vorkommen wenn ich es soweit absenken lasse durch die neue Bohrung!? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## supiblinky (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Soderle. 
Ich hab das Überlaufloch mal tiefer gesetzt. Und die ersten paar Pflanzen gesetzt (sind wohl noch viel zu wenig).!

Ich werde dann fast den kompletten Bereich bepflanzen, teils aber auch offen lassen für __ Molche und andere Tiere die vielleicht einwandern. Und dann feineren Kies über den Sand geben. Wenn dies dann so genehm ist 

Dies habe ich schon bei einem bekannten geordert:
Tannenwedel, __ Froschbiss, __ Wasserstern, __ Hornblatt, __ Hechtkraut 

Wäre dieses Set noch zusätzlich etwas für mich, oder wird das zu viel??
http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/.../Niedrige-Ufer-Sortimente/Flachwasser-10.html


----------



## supiblinky (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Derzeit drinnen hab ich (beim Bieber gekauft)
Eichhornia crassipes, Philliantus Fusstans, Potentilla lustris, Lythrum salicaria, Acorus calamus Grami, Lysimachia nummulari, Ranuculus aquatilis und eine Nymphaea


----------



## Helvola (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hallo,
 was für eine Nymphaea denn? Das ist nur der lateinische Name der Gattung. 
Und nicht alle Arten sind für Miniteiche geeignet.
Es gibt ja Nymphaea pygmaea und Nymphaea tetragona als Zwergseerosen, aber viele Sorten werden zu groß für einen Miniteich.


----------



## supiblinky (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Was kann ich denn noch feines in den Sumpfbereich setzen? Da ist ja noch jede menge platz?
Gerne auch komplette sets, wenn es die dann bringen


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Hi,

du könntest noch ein __ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima) reinsetzen und ruhig noch ein, zwei Sumpfdotterblumen (Caltha palustris), hübsch ist auch noch die __ Zwergbinse (Juncus ensifolius) und das Sumpf-Vergißmeinnicht (Myosotis palustris).


----------



## supiblinky (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Soooo mal bissel was gemacht


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Moin,

Du hast ein bisschen wenig Wasser im Teich!


----------



## supiblinky (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

das läuft gerade so in die sumpfzone.

Hab den Ablauf auch etwas tiefer gebohrt. Sonst steht alles unter wasser, das wollte ich net so.


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Du verschenkst Volumen, aber wenn ich mir den vorhergehenden Dialog anschaue, ist das wohl gewollt, oder?


----------



## supiblinky (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Ja das war so gewollt.


----------



## supiblinky (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*

Soooo fast fertig.....

Da ich ja mit Blumen und Pflanze fast nix am Hut habe, stell ich mal die Frage in die Runde. Was ich für klein bleibende (in der höhe) Pflanzen ect. schön außen herum Pflanzen kann.

LG
Markus


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: " Neuling" mit Fragen*



supiblinky schrieb:


> Da ich ja mit Blumen und Pflanze fast nix am Hut habe...



Ja Markus, das sieht man  - sorry. 

Du könntest den Armen Rhodi z.B. aus seinem Topfgefängnis befreien und mit Humus im Hintergrund einpflanzen. Und nicht mit Kalkwasser giessen! Wenn die Ecke sehr sonnig ist, könnte ich mir z.B. ein paar Steinpflanzen vorstellen. Sowas wie hier z.B..https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33169 - auch interessant: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27164


----------

